# Selling 3 miller's 10k invested need 3k obo in snj



## wiccantoy (Jan 24, 2016)

Posting pics of 10k worth of welders and suplys.


----------



## wiccantoy (Jan 24, 2016)

Also has spool gun for aluminum and 2 gas bottles, large ones


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR (Aug 22, 2012)

Where is snj? I'm on the mobile version and can't see some headlines uffin:


----------

